

Semaphores in Plan 9 [pdf] - m00dy
https://swtch.com/semaphore.pdf

======
f2f
for a dead operating system Plan 9 certainly seems to be kicking, however
faintly :)

~~~
charlesap
One or more kicks are over here: [http://harvey-os.org/](http://harvey-
os.org/) is taking the open-source Plan 9 code and getting it to compile with
GCC and clang, etc. They have a userspace with APE (posix) compatibility and
they almost have Google Go ported and they debug it with gdb... very much a
work in progress though.

~~~
thristian
Porting Plan 9 to compile with GCC and Clang, or giving it a POSIX
compatibility layer seems like missing the point; Plan 9 was notable because
of all the stuff it threw out despite being familiar and widely admired, from
text-only output all the way down to ANSI C.

It's an environment that demands you adapt to it, rather than vice versa.
POSIX doesn't need another quirky API bolted on the side, it's already got
quite enough as it is.

